# Other Countries recognizing our Certificate



## danarajab@yahoo.com

Hello
i wanted to ask, do other countries recognize our CPC certificate?
so if i wanted to work in the UK, would they acknowledge it and use it to my benefit?
thank you!!


----------



## CodingKing

Bahamas, Germany, India, UAE and Philippines have AAPC chapters, mostly due to outsourcing of coding jobs.

UK health system doesn't use coding the same way we do here. They code for statistics not for reimbursement purposes. so mainly a custom version of ICD-10


----------



## mcsluyter

*outsource*



CodingKing said:


> Bahamas, Germany, India, UAE and Philippines have AAPC chapters, mostly due to outsourcing of coding jobs.
> 
> UK health system doesn't use coding the same way we do here. They code for statistics not for reimbursement purposes. so mainly a custom version of ICD-10




What came first the outsourcing or the AAPC Chapters overseas? 

Once you answer that ask why?


----------



## CodingKing

mcsluyter said:


> What came first the outsourcing or the AAPC Chapters overseas?
> 
> 
> Once you answer that ask why?




Good question. I cant really answer that. UAE for example, is not really outsourced. They actually use the ICD-9-CM (way behind USA in converting to ICD-10), CPT is used I believe. UAE has some american hospitals and its primarily full of expats. Germany is for the american military bases so are likely billing american expat insurance policies. India and Philippines have cheap labor so they are prime outsourcing companies. Also companies like United have set up there due to cost savings.


----------



## CodingKing

mcsluyter said:


> what is the motivation for a healthcare provider to hire in the US when it can go overseas for $ 7.00 per hour (actual coder pay rate in India).



7 an hour seems high to me


----------



## mcsluyter

CodingKing said:


> 7 an hour seems high to me



That is the number I got from companies that do outsourcing. They also said that the required productivity is much higher than here. Most companies charge by the chart so when you average it out they might be paid 50 cents (or less) per outpatient chart. Still good money for them.


----------

